# Ubers app keeps crashing, I get penalized for cancellation rate



## pjs1979 (Jan 5, 2022)

So I'm driving (I drive in Chicago) with an UberX passenger in My vehicle and a new Uber EATS fare pops up. I have auto accept turned on, for some reason when I'm on an UberX fare and I get an Uber EATS next trip fare...it accepts it, then cancels it right away... nothing I can do about that. I've called support, told them about it, we did all the trouble shooting steps that we can. Uber then tells me that they will not take the canceled trips off of my acceptance rate. I also lost promotions for my three streak bonus on multiple occasions and they will not reimburse me for it. I cannot tell you how sick of tired of Uber raping us drivers out of every little penny they can.

So I called Uber to voice my opinion about all this and I'm not kidding you since then I do not get as many fares as I use too anymore it's like they flagged my account. I get about half the trips that I used too. Do you think Uber does that to drivers that complain about Uber to support?


----------

